
What do you do when a colleague dies? - dcminter
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-49164926
======
Havoc
Went through something like this myself. It's soul crushing. Especially when
it's a young person that you'd classify as a "legit good guy".

Suddenly that random portrait he drew for me on a business card has larger
than life meaning. And every time I think about him I'm reminded that life is
short.

